# Bookcase viv stack



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello everyone,

In preparation of the all the snakes i plan to get at Doncaster in September, i have been inspired by some of the bookcase conversions on the site so much that i decided to give it a go my self.

I dont have a photbucket account but if you use the link below to my site album you can see how i have got on.

Reptile Forums UK - Amanda Wight's Album: Viv build

The bookcase makes 5 vivs which are 2.5ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft approx.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Cool stack :2thumb: 
Where did you get the bookcase from? i've been looking for a big enough one but can't find any lol

: victory:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

As above where did you get it m8?


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes same question as above

Is it an extra deep one from Argos?
x


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah looks to me like one of the large deep bookcases from argos  Ps it looks great


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice one!!!

It looks good - well done 

I also made one using the extra deep argos bookcase - definitely the way to go for your first selfbuild!!!


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

lola said:


> Nice one!!!
> 
> It looks good - well done
> 
> I also made one using the extra deep argos bookcase - definitely the way to go for your first selfbuild!!!


Amazing


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

are they 1.5ft deep? i thought they were less than that?
: victory:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

The Smaller bookcases with 3 shelves are not as deep as the tall ones. i think that the larger ones are 1.5 foot deep


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Alex said:


> The Smaller bookcases with 3 shelves are not as deep as the tall ones. i think that the larger ones are 1.5 foot deep


The only ones on the Argos site are 29cm deep at the most, just under a foot =[


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

That must be the depth of all then, 29cm. All i can say is they look much less deeper than they do in pictures people post.


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Buy Cordana Tall Bookcase. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

This is the deep bookcase from Argos, it is 39.5cm deep and is a really good size. 

Thanks to everyone for the lovely comments :blush:

Let me know if you have any other questions : victory:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Amanda Wight said:


> Buy Cordana Tall Bookcase. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
> 
> This is the deep bookcase from Argos, it is 39.5cm deep and is a really good size.
> 
> ...


Thanks:2thumb:

how did you fit the runners on and did you need to seal the edges with a waterproof sealent?

: victory:


----------



## tonyhuuk (Oct 13, 2008)

wow that looks amazing, can i ask what the glass cost, i know it will vary but just to get a rough idea as i was thinking of doing the smaller bookcase for my son?
Thanks


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

I have sealed all of the edges in the tank and secured on the runners with aquarium silicone as it is designed to have very little smell and fumes.

I used Perspex for the tanks and for 10 sheets and delivery it cost £50, which i thought was a good deal, they are 6mm thick 

Creating this stack has been very easy, i would highly recommend having a go at building your own vivs if you have the time. : victory:

Thanks


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

looks ace :2thumb:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Amanda Wight said:


> I have sealed all of the edges in the tank and secured on the runners with aquarium silicone as it is designed to have very little smell and fumes.
> 
> *I used Perspex for the tanks and for 10 sheets and delivery it cost £50, which i thought was a good deal, they are 6mm thick *
> 
> ...


Where did you get the perspex and what size did you have it cut to?
:2thumb:


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Mattinho said:


> Where did you get the perspex and what size did you have it cut to?
> :2thumb:


I got the perspex from Perspex Sheet | Cast Perspex Sheet | Buy Online the sheets came cut to size. Each viv was slightly different in size as the shelves go in at set places. I had to measure after i got the runners to make sure they would fit and be easy to take in and out, i measured from the top of the bottom runner to the top of the inside of the top runner.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Cheers :2thumb:
Also where did you get the 6mm runners from?

:notworthy:


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

I got my small parts, 6mm runners, 70mm vents and handles from someone on here.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/137144-glass-runners-viv-handles-air.html

Just ordered my heat strips, hides, water bowls and stats today i will get them tommorrow, this has been the most expensive part :blowup: over £200 on equipment

At least that will be me ready for more snakes mow :flrt:


----------



## Georgeyboy! (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, stats cost stupid amounts of money 

I need an electrical degree and the tools to start making them methinks


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

very nice, and damn good looking... 
1 slight problem that i can see is, you hav'nt got a 2" or 3" bottom "lip" (for each viv) to put your glass/perspex runners on... you'll be forever cleaning out your runners without it...
ALSO, you should only need 1 stat (300-600w)... + put an EXTRA 7-11w mat in the bottom viv, otherwise it'll always run colder that the top 4...


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

alan1 said:


> very nice, and damn good looking...
> 1 slight problem that i can see is, you hav'nt got a 2" or 3" bottom "lip" (for each viv) to put your glass/perspex runners on... you'll be forever cleaning out your runners without it...
> ALSO, you should only need 1 stat (300-600w)... + put an EXTRA 7-11w mat in the bottom viv, otherwise it'll always run colder that the top 4...


None of my existing set ups have a lip for the runners, i use brown paper as a substrate so no aspen or bark to get stuck and when the snakes poo, it doesn't get into the runners as they are sealed in with silicone.:2thumb:

Huge thanks for everyones nice comments, i am glad you all like it. :blush: 

More photos on the way in a couple of days as the furnishings and heating comes tomorrow : victory:


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

*Updated pics*

Updated pics in the album see link below :notworthy:

Reptile Forums UK - Amanda Wight's Album: Viv build

Dont worry everyone i am moving the dart board later and the floor isnt squint lol.

I thought i would show everyone the tanks are nearly done just need some branches and faux plants.

Hope you all like :2thumb:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Amanda Wight said:


> Updated pics in the album see link below :notworthy:
> 
> Reptile Forums UK - Amanda Wight's Album: Viv build
> 
> ...


Awesome :notworthy:


----------

